# Product Codes, and Style #'s



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

What system do you use to name your designs, and shirt colors etc...?

Like I have a ss ladies jersey tee, with a certain design.... How do you come up with a product code, and style #?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I give 3 letter abbreviations to the garments, colors and designs. Then combine the abbreviations to get the individual style code.

Ladies S/S Crewneck = LSC
Ladies L/S Crewneck = LLC
Ladies S/S V-neck = LSV
Ladies L/S V-neck = LLV

White = WHT
Pink = PNK
Light Blue = LBL
Black = BLK

Design 1 = 001
Design 2 = 002
Design 3 = 003
Design 4 = 004

So the style code for a Ladies S/S V-neck in Pink with Design 3 printed on it would be LSVPNK003.

I'm sure there are many ways to do this, but this how I've done it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

You are the only one that responds to my threads ! Ha! Thanks... I like that system, I just fear running into using the same thing twice...

So do you use that as your style #?

So LSVPNK003 is what you have on the hang tag so a store can reorder easily? Also, since I know you are reliable for responding , is that your barcode # too, or do you use UPC codes?

The thing is, I am ready for stores, and stores want what I got, but I am having some difficulties with finishing the product. 

I have a zebra printer, so I figured I would make a hang tag, with art on one side, and I would make a label for the other side, that had some kind of barcode, a product #, a style #, and a color.... 

What exactly, do you use your product code for?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Mulletboy said:


> I like that system, I just fear running into using the same thing twice...


If you set up a spreadsheet, you shouldn't have that problem. If you run into something that may have a similar code, just change a letter to keep it unique. 



Mulletboy said:


> So do you use that as your style #?


Yes. In my system, garment+color+design=style.



Mulletboy said:


> So LSVPNK003 is what you have on the hang tag so a store can reorder easily? Also, since I know you are reliable for responding , is that your barcode # too, or do you use UPC codes?


I don't have the codes on the hangtags, but it's on the linesheet and invoices, etc. But yes, it serves the purpose of stores referencing a product by code and ordering easily.

I haven't needed barcodes or UPC codes yet. But if I can use these codes, I would.



Mulletboy said:


> I have a zebra printer, so I figured I would make a hang tag, with art on one side, and I would make a label for the other side, that had some kind of barcode, a product #, a style #, and a color....


Makes sense. But some stores may have certain requirements, like a separate tag from the manufacturer hang tag.



Mulletboy said:


> What exactly, do you use your product code for?


Referencing the product, customer service, inventory, etc.

I use yahoo merchant services. When uploading inventory to my online store, it required a style code. Rather than use random numbers, I wanted something that would make sense and I would know what the product is based on the code. I figured it would come in handy down the road.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Kimura. I wish you the best of luck with your line! Thatnks for always taking the time to respond.

I would think that you could use your codes in a 3 of 9 system.... I may just copy cat that..


I just notice in stores, a hang tag will have a complicated product code, and a far less style# or name... Like a shirt with Florida would be referred to as Fl-Blkss or something similar.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone else, please feel free to respond with how you do it as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I do it similar to the way that Tim does it except that instead of a number for each design, I give it a short unique name like CSW for the 3 words that are in the design.


----------



## Mulletboy (Feb 5, 2010)

Rodney said:


> I do it similar to the way that Tim does it except that instead of a number for each design, I give it a short unique name like CSW for the 3 words that are in the design.


I am unaware if you have a clothing brand or what product you offer, but I assume if I do it similar to you two, then I won't look too amatureish to a retailer?

Rodney, do you use your product code for barcodes or do you use UPC. I want to try and go with 3 of 9 code and I don't know if this is possible to do like this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mulletboy said:


> I am unaware if you have a clothing brand or what product you offer, but I assume if I do it similar to you two, then I won't look too amatureish to a retailer?
> 
> Rodney, do you use your product code for barcodes or do you use UPC. I want to try and go with 3 of 9 code and I don't know if this is possible to do like this?


Sorry, I only sell online, so I only use them for internal SKUs, not for any offline retail distribution.


----------



## livingagain75 (Sep 18, 2009)

kimura-mma said:


> I give 3 letter abbreviations to the garments, colors and designs. Then combine the abbreviations to get the individual style code.
> 
> Ladies S/S Crewneck = LSC
> Ladies L/S Crewneck = LLC
> ...


I like your system here Tim, however I noticed that you don't have a reference to different sizes here. Is it necessary to differentiate that here? Or would you just refer to it as LSVPNK003 in a medium?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

livingagain75 said:


> I like your system here Tim, however I noticed that you don't have a reference to different sizes here. Is it necessary to differentiate that here? Or would you just refer to it as LSVPNK003 in a medium?
> 
> Thanks, Bill


I just add the size to the end of the code. So a medium would be LSVPNK003m, an extra large would be LSVPNK003xl, etc


----------

